# Trip to Peru



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Got back a few days ago from an awesome trip to Peru. Definitely the most amazing place I've ever been, and I can't wait to go back. 

First stop, Iquitos.









More to come...


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice shots Adam!Thanks for sharing.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

altamazonica:








Lots of different grasshoppers all found in about 20 feet of each other:





The most interesting one. Check out the back legs, they stop at the knees and don't touch the ground!



This one didn't make it...


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

The highlight of the trip, silverstonei. These are some amazing frogs, and my pictures don't do them justice at all. Very difficult to get the colors right (I didn't).


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

That little Peruvian leaf toad has stolen my heart!! I want one


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

rubriventris, another big highlight. Seeing all the small Ameerega in person was awesome.









Tree frog eggs above a roadside pool.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

great pics!!!! I hate you


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Various Lowland populations of imitator.










hanheli




Got the colors right on these 2:



imitator between the lowland and highland froms.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Highland variabilis. These were found in a very beautiful (and steep) forest.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Wrapped up the trip in a reserve near Tarapoto.

imitator:




One lucky shot!


White banded fantastica. Didn't find any adults but plenty of froglets.






Bullet ants. Biggest ants I've ever seen...


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

That looks like a pretty awesome trip. Nice pictures.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I....really.....hate you


trip of a lifetime for sure. Amazing pics


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Jason, The leaf toad was awesome! Perfectly camouflaged, no idea how Mark saw it. Especially with reticulata courting all around us.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

thedude said:


> Wrapped up the trip in a reserve near Tarapoto.
> 
> White banded fantastica. Didn't find any adults but plenty of froglets.


Absolutely fantastica. (sorry, corny joke) I've heard of these awesome new frogs but haven't heard much about except how fast Understory ran out of them.  cool pictures Adam.


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

Great photos! Did you get any of the habitat?


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Bunsincunsin said:


> Great photos! Did you get any of the habitat?


I got a few, but they are on a different camera. If you're curious about anything I can tell you the type of habitat they were found in.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Awesome pictures Adam...jealous! 

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice, Adam. Amazing, isn't it? The UE 2010 alumni group is already talking about the necessity of a return visit. 

Very cool that you made it down to Tingo. GREAT photos!


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Man,I want to go really bad now!That was one hell of a banner trip!Lucky bastard


----------



## Randy (Mar 18, 2004)

Very nice pics! Love the epip pics.. Oh, did you get lucky enough to experience the business end of any bullet ants? I did....and I still haven't forgotten about it. The sting was actually my alarm clock on my second night in the forest. Great way to wake up, lemme tell ya!


----------



## Djturna4thakidz (Mar 5, 2013)

What a wonderful trip. I would love to travel there. Love the pics!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

stemcellular said:


> Nice, Adam. Amazing, isn't it? The UE 2010 alumni group is already talking about the necessity of a return visit.
> 
> Very cool that you made it down to Tingo. GREAT photos!


Very amazing Ray. And not just the frogs, I miss the country in general (especially the food).




Randy said:


> Very nice pics! Love the epip pics.. Oh, did you get lucky enough to experience the business end of any bullet ants? I did....and I still haven't forgotten about it. The sting was actually my alarm clock on my second night in the forest. Great way to wake up, lemme tell ya!


Thankfully I never experienced it, but it was tempting  I got bit by plenty of other ants though. Sounds like a terrible way to wake up. Bet you checked your sleeping bag pretty thoroughly after that!


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice. I bet this was a super fun trip!


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

Amazing pics, Adam. I'm so glad you experienced it. One day ill make it there.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm with these other guys....Hate you. Is there an unlike/dislike button???...I will push it...I will push it hard, and vigorously!!! 

Nah  ...looks like a great trip...good pics, love the retic and stoni especially!


----------



## Colin C (Jun 27, 2011)

excellent photos, I too would love to seem some habitat shots also.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

stemcellular said:


> Nice, Adam. Amazing, isn't it? The UE 2010 alumni group is already talking about the necessity of a return visit.
> 
> Very cool that you made it down to Tingo. GREAT photos!


Lets make it happen!!


Great shots Adam


----------



## Lordhelmet (Jan 28, 2013)

I missed out on a trip to Iquitos a few years back, I still kick myself for that. Looks absolutely amazing.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

fantastic photos Adam! Thanks for sharing!! Those Highland Variabilis look stunning!


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

WOW, nice photo work!


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Amazing photos - Thanks for sharing.

Steve


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Great pictures! I love White banded fantastica... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words guys. Once I have time I'll post my other pictures of plants and habitat.


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey Adam, what was your camera setup (camera/lens/flash) for these photos?


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice to see some _Rhinella margaritifer_ and _A. rubriventris_ included with all the 'flashy' frogs.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Bunsincunsin said:


> Hey Adam, what was your camera setup (camera/lens/flash) for these photos?


Nikon D90 with a 105mm Nikon macro lens. Most of the pictures were taken in aperture mode with the flash on.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

skylsdale said:


> Nice to see some _Rhinella margaritifer_ and _A. rubriventris_ included with all the 'flashy' frogs.


Those were 2 of my favorites from the trip. I'd love to get some margaritafera some day. And the rubriventris are plenty flashy in person!


----------



## FrogFever (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for posting Adam! I've been meaning to call you and and ask how it went... now I know! Will probably still give you a ring though. I'm heading there in November! Yes!


----------



## packerfreak (Apr 23, 2013)

your making me wish I went to peru instead of costa rica


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

Adam, can you get me any information on the habitat of silverstonei? I'm especially interested in finding out if the soil is lateritic, how much sunlight penetrates to the ground level where silverstonei are found, and have you found where they deposit the tadpoles? Any information is greatly appreciated.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Absolutely amazing Adam! Thanks for sharing with us! Beautiful frogs and beautiful pics!

-Chris


----------



## Darts15 (Jun 5, 2011)

Adam, this was amazing. Beautiful pictures, and beautiful animals! Thanks so much for posting this!


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Amazing photos Adam, next time you go, if you've got room in your suitcase, I'm sure I can squeeze in.........


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

I'd like to bring up the question I asked earlier one more time... 

Any information on the silverstonei habitat would be greatly appreciated. Even though I'd like to think I'm starting to figure this species out, any additional information is welcome!


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

There is an article about searching for silverstonei in an old issue of Leaf Litter, the publication by Tree Walkers International, that is a good place to start.


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks.. 

But I've seen the article, aswell as all other publications I could find...


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Sorry I forgot to answer you before shockfrog. We found them on a steep hill with few trees (very disturbed) and lots of low growing plants. And as always, lots of leaf litter. A few were found next to logs on the edges of less disturbed forest. As far as tads go, they were depositing them in small holes on the hill.


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks alot! You haven't seen any sunbathing or anything like it? Some German guys reported on silverstonei sunbathing where temps reached 30 degrees celsius. Have you seen anything like it?

I did find that low temperatures don't really make a difference in reasing the offspring. It's mostly UV that does the trick...


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

Nice post Adam. Makes me look forward to going to Tarapoto next month! And then Oxapampa and Tingo probably in September. After that, I may go spend some time in the Puerto Maldonado area for a while. I need to get a new lense for my camera as it is broken, so I am not sure if I can provide pics  But your post sure does make me look forward to going to la selva... camera or no camera. 

Say..... did you see any tarantulas, scorpions, or amblypygids while you were out there??

Josh


----------

